# Chilobrachys Dyscolus



## Aznarrac (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on this species, Chilobrachys Dyscolus ?
(yes, I have searched here and other places)  I can not seem to find anything about these T's and I just received this beautiful female as part of a grab bag from Ken the Bug guy.


----------



## VinceG (Jul 6, 2011)

I own a 5'' female, it's a really nice species, they come from vietnam, and are obligate burrowers, so just keep it with a lot of substrate so it can make a burrow,... 

I don't really know what kind of information you want, hope this helped..


----------



## Aznarrac (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Vince, I just wanted to know if it is aggressive or not, what kind of habitat it prefers, etc. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 6, 2011)

Whats currently sold in the hobby as Chilobrachys dyscolus is a large burrowing species that is actually not found in Vietnam but I believe Thailand instead.Recently a bunch of Adults were imported into the USA but other wise they are rather uncommon in the hobby here.In the past these would pop up from time to time with WC imports and were often sold with some whacky common names.
These spiders get pretty large and like most other _Chilobrachys_ will not hesitate to act very defensive/aggressive if bothered.When freshly molted adults will sport a black to almost blue coloration and thru the molt cycle will look more of a dark charcoal color and continue to brown out while in pre-molt.
I've found these to be extremely hardy captives and do great in captivity.I've had a group of WC adults for years now.Just this year I was finally able to captive breed them to which I am pretty stoked about!
Captive bred spiderlings of this species don't come round to often!
Here's some eye candy for anyone else interested in seeing some photos:




















-Chris

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aznarrac (Jul 6, 2011)

She seems to be all black, from what I can tell....she still refuses to come out of the shipping vial and I am not about to force her! I just set her, vial and all inside her new enclosure so she can come out whenever she is ready. This sp. must be pretty rare since I am having such a hard time finding any info on it. Thanks Syndicate!!

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

The pictures are awesome!! WOW! Great job breeding them, maybe I should try to find a male.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 6, 2011)

Aznarrac said:


> She seems to be all black, from what I can tell....she still refuses to come out of the shipping vial and I am not about to force her! I just set her, vial and all inside her new enclosure so she can come out whenever she is ready. This sp. must be pretty rare since I am having such a hard time finding any info on it. Thanks Syndicate!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------
> 
> The pictures are awesome!! WOW! Great job breeding them, maybe I should try to find a male.


I would assume most of the adults imported are female so best bet to get a male would be to grab some slings ;]
-Chris


----------



## Aznarrac (Jul 6, 2011)

syndicate said:


> I would assume most of the adults imported are female so best bet to get a male would be to grab some slings ;]
> -Chris


do you still have any?


----------



## syndicate (Jul 6, 2011)

check your PM box


----------

